# Weruva Dog Food



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

Was looking for a low fat canned food and found this company. I have never heard of them but they look good. Anyone have any experience?


----------



## channeledbymodem (Dec 25, 2008)

lovmydog said:


> Was looking for a low fat canned food and found this company. I have never heard of them but they look good. Anyone have any experience?


We have fed the cat food successfully. Weruva is more like a human canned food than almost any other pet food product. Probably because it is made in a human grade facility in Thailand. This is actually a good thing, since Thailand has a national campaign to become the foremost processor of human foods in the far East, with a reputation for quality that will allow them to compete with China. They are among the most expensive canned foods but I would feed them more often if I could afford them.


----------



## lovmydog (Dec 10, 2010)

*weruva*

Wondering if any of the dog food cans weruva would be low enough fat for pancreatitis ....


----------



## Serendipity (Aug 13, 2010)

I've given my dog Weruva cans before. It's probably the most expensive out there, but worth it. I got the variety pack from Pet Food Direct. I wish they had more fish formulas for dogs, though. 

The fat levels are really something to talk to your vet about. They fat in the Human Style cans are the lowest I've seen in canned food, though.


----------

